# Blizzard 810 wings stuck



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

OK I got the plow mounted and it works great except the wings are stuck. How can I retreat them to non operating position. Mostly plowing roads so wont need wings once I get them in....Thank you in advance


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

ITS A POWER HITCH 1 model


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Your pressing the retract buttons correct?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

dieselss;1694267 said:


> Your pressing the retract buttons correct?


Hahahahah!

Lets not assume things here, this Plowsite!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

LMAO. Yep. And pictures, or it never happened


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes I am pressing the retract button. Up and down work great. Right and left work fine also. When I bought the plow the guy told me the wings were stuck and he was right. Just trying to find out how to go about retracting them.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

dieselss;1694324 said:


> LMAO. Yep. And pictures, or it never happened


Right on, right on!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Douglas Hands;1694471 said:


> Yes I am pressing the retract button. Up and down work great. Right and left work fine also. When I bought the plow the guy told me the wings were stuck and he was right. Just trying to find out how to go about retracting them.


Have you checked the relays?

You might want to give more info in your future posts things like " when I bought it the guy said the wings were stuck" can be important information.....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So there stuck out. What happens when you press retract? Does anything happen? Solenoid kick in?


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

they should wiggle or do something if the solenoids are activated, maybe they are really rusted up in the slide box


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

Solenoid does not kick in. It is as if there is no power to that switch at all. Sorry to sound like a moron (lol) but really not mechanically inclined. Build homes not mechanic. As far as rust it is clean


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Douglas Hands;1694803 said:


> Solenoid does not kick in. It is as if there is no power to that switch at all. Sorry to sound like a moron (lol) but really not mechanically inclined. Build homes not mechanic. As far as rust it is clean


Try a new controller. Use a fluke meter and see if there is power at the plug when you retract.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you hear a click when you go to expand the wing's?


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

dieselss;1694818 said:


> Do you hear a click when you go to expand the wing's?


No Sir. There is nothing. Not familiar with Blizzards at all. Had a Western 8ft. couple years ago with cable system. This is a different beast all together


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

The wing on drivers side is in for the most part. When I took the plow off the back off my truck (purchased it ) The passenger side pulled out while unloading. I have the control box with individual switches. no joystick


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So its either no pwr in to the switches, no pwr out, or no pwr at valves test light time


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

ALL the rest of switches work fine.....up/down....left/right....Ill see what I can come up with.....Thanks for info. Will try to get a pic up soon


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Take the hoses off and bang them in with a hammer.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's how I did it when my pump went. Just take off or crack open hoses and crank the strap or a cumalong, it will come right in.


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Leigh. Never thought bout that. Once I get them in I have no need for them......Used to a straight plow anyways.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Douglas Hands;1695156 said:


> Thanks Leigh. Never thought bout that. Once I get them in I have no need for them......Used to a straight plow anyways.


O no, you'll want them.

Once you plow with a power plow you won't go back!


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Douglas Hands;1695156 said:


> Thanks Leigh. Never thought bout that. Once I get them in I have no need for them......Used to a straight plow anyways.


Then why the hell did you buy the most efficient plow in the USA?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

maelawncare;1695547 said:


> Then why the hell did you buy the most efficient plow in the USA?


This thread is getting more strange with every post....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Douglas Hands;1695156 said:


> Thanks Leigh. Never thought bout that. Once I get them in I have no need for them......Used to a straight plow anyways.


Come on man, you can really utilize this plow if it all works correctly. Just find someone who knows these plows or any plow dealer will be able to help most likely. The wings are what make your plow so nice! You'll get it fixed.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

WIPensFan;1695614 said:


> Come on man, you can really utilize this plow if it all works correctly. Just find someone who knows these plows or any plow dealer will be able to help most likely. The wings are what make your plow so nice! You'll get it fixed.


Agreed. That's a heavy, complex, and spendy plow to have hanging on the front of a truck to not fully utilize it.


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

I got a great deal on it. Everything but wings worked and it was 100% complete down to the undercarriage mount. I am used to Westerns but couldn't pass this deal up. Don't mean to sound dumb. Just don't really know much about the wings.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So are you gunna try and fix them or wait till next year


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I was used to westerns too, until I bought a blizzard. 

That was back in 2002 !


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

If you want a straight blade ill go find one and trade you for the 810 lol


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

WilliamOak;1698243 said:


> If you want a straight blade ill go find one and trade you for the 810 lol


Now you're talking!


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

WilliamOak;1698243 said:


> If you want a straight blade ill go find one and trade you for the 810 lol


Think I will stick with this one...lol. Like the fact it is a heavier plow and will cut better. Yes I will get the wings fixed when I get a chance but for now its go with what I got. Not doing driveways. I am mainly on county roads and Metro parking lots. Not sure how much the wings would help me but will have them fixed and give it a try. Really do like the design of the blizzard though just not experienced with it enough to know the benefits yet.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

there are a host of things that could be wrong that effect the wings.

From blizzard page....

Verify coils S1 & S2 (pass. side slide
box retract and extend) and S9 & S10
(drive. side slide box retract and
extend) are grounded, connected
properly and receiving power. If no
power is available, diagnose the
harness. Review the harness
schematics. If power is present,
review the next step.

Verify coils are magnetizing. Position
a screwdriver inside of the coil. When
the respective function is activated,
the screwdriver is drawn to the side of
the coil. If the coil is not drawn to the
screwdriver, replace the coil. If power
is present, review the next step

Too test the harness start at the plow and move up the line checking at each plug to you get to the box and switches.

here is blizzards repair page

http://library.blizzardplows.com/blizzardplows/pdffiles/810&8611Power Plow.pdf


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

if you open the control box the inside looks like Chernobyl Nuclear Plant, you just need to see if someone pulled the leads of the switches.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Douglas Hands;1694840 said:


> The wing on drivers side is in for the most part. When I took the plow off the back off my truck (purchased it ) The passenger side pulled out while unloading. I have the control box with individual switches. no joystick


so then you have the control box with all switches then, take it apart and look inside to be sure you got a pink /blk wire hooked to each of your switches, and toggle them to retract , use a test light to be sure you have power leaving the switch, if you do then , go pull apart the last connection before the solenoids, run a jumper wire with a couple of alligator clips on it, one end on the motor positive and the other end to the solenoid marked for retracting, look under your pump cover for the wiring diagram legend, and push any button you know that starts the pump, you either got a problem with the power getting to the solenoid or with the solenoid, doing as I stated will determine whats happening, with an all switch controller, do you also have a diode board close to your power hitch switch, just trying to determine what year of plow you have


----------

